

Google's single sign on is now live for everything? - hardwaresofton

Has anyone else noticed this?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;accounts.google.com<p>Feels like a tiny bit of the Google master plan has come into view (though I guess this much is obvious to anyone):<p>1. Build awesome free services<p>...<p>x. Build the largest walled garden the world has ever seen<p>???<p>x+2. profit<p>[EDIT] It looks like this has been around a long time and I was just last to notice when I logged into my gmail account the other day.
======
mstrem
There has been a single sign on for most services for a long time (although
the login page was different in some cases depending on which service you were
accessing).

The difference now is that they re designed the log in interface to be the
same across services and I have also only noticed the new design in the past
week or so.

------
nostrademons
This has been live for at least 3 years and probably longer. The exception, I
think, was YouTube, which remained independent until 2011. It's simple user
convenience: nobody wants to have to type their username and password 10 times
to access 10 services they use on a daily basis.

~~~
hardwaresofton
Actually I haven't seen it on gmail until this week... Maybe I was just the
last to get it somehow

